

How Adobe should respond to Apple - spot

Port Photoshop etc to Linux.
======
Isofarro
1.) Fix the Flash player properly on the Mac by showing Apple that Adobe
developers can work within the constraints of the underlying platform: so not
using private API calls, not working around the Apple-provided API, and
working in the same sandbox as other applications. The argument that Adobe
needs direct access to the GPU hardware to fix it's performance problems
sounds odd considering the number of Mac applications that deal with the same
types of media without needing this direct hardware access. So basically
demonstrate to Apple a willingness to work within the Mac platform, and
potentially the iPhone/iPad platform, and remove the key arguments Apple has
for locking the Flash player/common library out of the iPhone/iPad
environment, and build back trust with Apple. Adobe need to do this
themselves.

2.) Change their Flash-to-iPhoneApp converter to emit/generate Objective-C
code that then compiles cleanly using Apple's compilers, and then publish the
source code openly to demonstrate that the generated code is using the Apple
API calls properly and correctly, not using private API calls, not
duplicating/emulating/simulating functionality already available through the
iphone API. Then with the compiled Objective-C code, submit that to the Apple
App Store and keep track of the path it takes to acceptance/rejection
(basically mirror the Opera browser count-up clock).

3.) Fix the stability issues with Adobe software running on a Mac, and
demonstrate to their loyal user base as well as Apple that Adobe takes good
care of their customers.

4.) Ensure that the Flash player runs as a first-class citizen on every other
suitable mobile device.

5.) Teach their Flash/Flex developers about the importance of accessibility,
and how it's even more important to consider on mobile devices now. Teach them
the correct techniques. This also includes fixing the accessibility issues
within the Flash player and the AIR platform.

I can't really see Adobe cross-compiling Flash applications to work in HTML5,
since that eats away at their Flash platform mindshare/lockin.

------
boltofblue
They should just accept HTML is becoming the more appropriate foundation to
the multimedia web, and stop trying to control it via their dumb plugin.

They already can do it, to some extent: <http://www.9to5mac.com/Flash-
html5-canvas-35409730>

